# Connecter un souris bluetooth sans récepteur ?



## andlio (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un macbook pro depuis déjà 1 an.
Je possède également une souris Logitech VX Revolution.

Cette souris fonctionnait parfaitement bien sur mon ancien PC Windows, très précise et agréable à utiliser. Depuis que je suis sous OSX, la souris est très imprécise et je n'arrive pas à la régler correctement (malgré l'installation des drivers Logitech).

Je voudrais donc changer pour une souris Bluetooth. La Magic Mouse a l'air extra mais trop chère. Est-ce que si j'achète une souris bluetooth Logitech je peux la connecter directement au bluetooth de mon macbook pro ? Ou bien suis-je obligé d'utiliser le récepteur bluetooth livré avec la souris ?


----------



## daffyb (17 Octobre 2011)

si c'est une VRAI souris bluetooth, alors, pas besoin du récepteur


----------



## andlio (18 Octobre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> si c'est une VRAI souris bluetooth, alors, pas besoin du récepteur



Bonjour daffyb,

Qu'entends-tu par "vrai souris bluetooth" ?

J'ai réussi à emprunter une souris bluetooth hier après-midi, et effectivement ça à marché sans le récepteur.
Il s'agissait de la souris faisant partie de l'ensemble Logitech MX5000.


----------



## daffyb (18 Octobre 2011)

certaines personnes confondent Bluetooth et "sans fil" à technologie Radio. D'où mon commentaire de dessus


----------



## andlio (19 Octobre 2011)

Ah oki ! Non je parlais bien de Bluetooth ^^
merci


----------

